# How Do You Deal With Gross Lees?



## Craiger (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been making wine from grapes for 3 years, and I'm still not sure if I'm handling the gross lees properly. Here's what I normally do:
I press when fermentation is almost done. The juice goes into carboys. After 2 days I have a heavy layer of gross lees, so I transfer wine off the gross lees.

That seems to work, but last year, when I racked a month later, there was about 1/2 to 3/4" of lees, and I got a rotten egg odor (which went away). This year, I did the same thing, and a couple of days after transferring off the gross lees, I have what appears to be another 1/2 inch of lees.

So, should I be waiting longer to initially transfer off the gross lees? Should I rack what's left (after transferring off the gross lees) in a couple of weeks? 

What do you guys do?
Thanks!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 1, 2013)

very good question:
there is a huge debate about this subject..some think that by laying the wine on the lees its better some think not...
i think its a time prefrence..
if you want to drink it young,, rack it every time u see 1/2 inch.
if you want to drink it old, let it sit on the lees for ever.
some say the lees adds flavor..some say the lees makes it acidic.
quess its up to u.
for me...(not advising)...i like to make young drinkers, and age a lot of them.]
I rack once a day until it starts to clear, then zap it with super kleer.
I hate lees. and the sooner i can get my wine off the dead crap, i am happier.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 1, 2013)

actually, ask elmer how he deals with all the lees, lol...he has a dance he does..when he racks it off.


----------



## Poni (Oct 1, 2013)

I like to rack after two days and just look for excess lees and rack as needed. But after racking off gross less, i have been playin with stirring up the fine lees for the added benefits. Ses the article on this very subject in the new winemaker mag.

You can rack a couple times after pressing, just be sure your sulfite levels are n placd


----------



## Craiger (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------

